# Questa è bella, mouse e scheda wireless

## k01

Premessa: questa è la terza richiesta di aiuto che faccio su questo forum, dalle precedenti due sono rimasto un po' deluso perchè non ho ricevuto nessuna risposta di nessun tipo, spero di essere più fortunato stavolta, anche perchè al momento non ho la più pallida idea di come risolvere il problema

il problema è il seguente: non riesco a far funzionare la scheda wireless integrata nel mio vaio, lspci mostra questo:

```
00:09.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5212 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)
```

quindi ho installato i driver madwifi-ng presenti in portage, ma prima li ho dovuti patchare come suggerito qui: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4783502.html#4783502 poichè la compilazione falliva. Ora la scheda viene riconosciuta ed è configurata con wpa_supplicant, tutto funziona perfettamente, fino a quando non stacco il mouse usb (wired), a quel punto la connessione muore inesorabilmente, non riescie più ad inviare nessun pacchetto fino a quando non riattacco il mouse e lancio /etc/init.d/net.ath0 restart. Con il mouse staccato viene comunque riconosciuta e configurata la scheda, ottengo pure l'ip interno della lan, ma appena provo a pingare un qualsiasi host non succede niente.

Non sono ancora riuscito a capire perchè fa così, qui ci sono un po' di informazioni in più, ma non mi sembra ci sia niente di rilevante... il mouse dall'output di lsusb:

```
Bus 002 Device 002: ID 045e:007d Microsoft Corp. Notebook Optical Mouse
```

l'output di dmesg riguardo alle stringhe "wifi", "ath" e "802"

```
wifi0: 11b rates: 1Mbps 2Mbps 5.5Mbps 11Mbps

wifi0: 11g rates: 1Mbps 2Mbps 5.5Mbps 11Mbps 6Mbps 9Mbps 12Mbps 18Mbps 24Mbps 36Mbps 48Mbps 54Mbps

wifi0: H/W encryption support: WEP AES AES_CCM TKIP

wifi0: mac 5.9 phy 4.3 radio 4.6

wifi0: Use hw queue 1 for WME_AC_BE traffic

wifi0: Use hw queue 0 for WME_AC_BK traffic

wifi0: Use hw queue 2 for WME_AC_VI traffic

wifi0: Use hw queue 3 for WME_AC_VO traffic

wifi0: Use hw queue 8 for CAB traffic

wifi0: Use hw queue 9 for beacons

wifi0: Atheros 5212: mem=0x48000000, irq=11

ath_hal: module license 'Proprietary' taints kernel.

ath_hal: 0.9.18.0 (AR5210, AR5211, AR5212, RF5111, RF5112, RF2413, RF5413)

ath_pci: no version for "ieee80211_encap" found: kernel tainted.

ath_pci: 0.9.4

ath_rate_sample: 1.2 (0.9.4)

ath0: no IPv6 routers present

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): ath0: link is not ready

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): ath0: link becomes ready

ath0: no IPv6 routers present

ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, git-1.1.13

ieee80211: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'WEP'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'CCMP'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'TKIP'

ath_pci: no version for "ieee80211_encap" found: kernel tainted.
```

la fine del file /var/log/messages dopo aver staccato il mouse usb:

```
Apr  6 12:28:36 vaio usb 2-2: USB disconnect, address 2

Apr  6 12:28:49 vaio uptimed: moving up to position 29: 0 days, 00:07:36

Apr  6 12:29:15 vaio MCE: The hardware reports a non fatal, correctable incident occurred on CPU 0.

Apr  6 12:29:15 vaio Bank 0: b20000001020080f
```

spero che qualcuno possa darmi una mano, se avete bisogno di altre informazioni basta chiederle. Grazie in anticipo  :Smile: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

il problema è che il mouse è della microsoft e quindi tende a creare un qualche conflitto tra le varie periferiche.   :Wink: 

logicamente scherzo.

per quanto riguarda il tuo problema l'unica cosa che posso consigliarti è di fare le cose per gradi, imposta il wireless in open e vedi se funziona, quindi senza nessuna chiave, se hai il dhcp prova a toglierlo ed assegnare manualmente un'indirizzo ip. purtroppo dai log non so proprio cosa possa essere il problema, a parte il "reports a non fatal, correctable incident occurred on CPU 0. " che non sembra una cosa bella. dmesg cosa segna quando togli e rimetti il mouse? la stessa cosa?

per quanto riguarda il fattore "aiuto", solitamente chi sa/può risponde. il forum è un posto di supporto in cui ognuno si rende volontario e dedica un po' del suo tempo alla cosa, non un posto in cui ogni problema viene affrontato e risolto.

----------

## djinnZ

 *The Extremer wrote:*   

> Premessa:[omissis]

 e qui già sono tentato di non rispondere, ma facciamo finta di niente.

 *The Extremer wrote:*   

> nel mio vaio

 e qui mi verrebbe da rispondere "ma che ti sbatti a fare?!"; te la sei cercata con un simile affare, ti aspetti pure che funzioni?!

Ovvero l'unica risposta che puoi attendere è la mitica sentenza di Bartolomeo Pandetta.  :Mr. Green: 

Mentre mi cospargo il capo di cenere e mestamente mi accingo ad incrociare i legni della croce in sala mensa per il giusto contrappasso al non aver dominato il basso istinto di risponder per le rime, provo a tornare serio.

Non conosco la tua macchina ma poiché la sony ha pessime abitudini in materia di compatibilità sospetterei in qualcosa di strano tra bios/dsdt/gestione interrupt/driver.

Quindi l'unica cosa che ti suggerisco, molto a naso, è tentare il fix della dsdt, smanettare con le impostazioni del bios (hypertransport & C), provare ad abilitare/disabilitare i vari controller USB e le impostazioni per root hub translations e simili.

Dimenticavo ovviamente di disabilitare gli msi nelle impostazioni pci.

Secondo me il controller USB e la scheda wireless si rompono le scatole a vicenda.

----------

## k01

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> per quanto riguarda il tuo problema l'unica cosa che posso consigliarti è di fare le cose per gradi, imposta il wireless in open e vedi se funziona, quindi senza nessuna chiave, se hai il dhcp prova a toglierlo ed assegnare manualmente un'indirizzo ip. purtroppo dai log non so proprio cosa possa essere il problema, a parte il "reports a non fatal, correctable incident occurred on CPU 0. " che non sembra una cosa bella. dmesg cosa segna quando togli e rimetti il mouse? la stessa cosa?

 

ho provato senza nessuna chiave, con chiave wep, con cifratura wpa e con ip assegnato da me senza dhcp, ma il risultato è sempre lo stesso, quando c'è il mouse attaccato tutto funziona correttamente, ma appena lo stacco non passa più nulla. dmesg mostra solo:

```
usb 2-2: USB disconnect, address 4
```

 *Quote:*   

> e qui già sono tentato di non rispondere, ma facciamo finta di niente. 

 

la mia premessa non doveva suonare come una "minaccia" o una "provocazione", era piuttosto per sottolineare il mio stato di "disperazione"

comunque, purtroppo il bios del computer è totalmente inutile, si può solo configurare la data, l'ordine di boot, la password per il bios e se abilitare o meno la porta parallela, nient'altro...

----------

## Ic3M4n

prova con un tentativo stupidissimo... disabilita nel kernel il controller usb e vedi se funziona il wireless, altra prova che potresti fare è con una live, se da li il wireless funziona senza mouse allora potrebbe essere un problema della tua configurazione, altrimenti bisogna andare a vedere più a basso livello.

PS: non far caso a djinnZ, abbaia ma non morde   :Wink:   ovvero se tra i vari insulti che sputa verso i produttori scremi il buono ha sempre idee che alla fine si rivelano azzeccate.

----------

## Cazzantonio

prova a fare il boot passando al kernel le opzioni "irqpoll acpi_irq_balance" (aggiungile alla linea del kernel nel file di configurazione di grub)

----------

## djinnZ

[scherzo] *The Extremer wrote:*   

> la mia premessa non doveva suonare come una "minaccia" o una "provocazione"

  *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Mentre ..., provo a tornare serio.

 esattamente cosa non ti è chiaro di queste parole?

Sono costretto a vivere tempi tristi ed assai poco interessanti se realmente occorre esplicitare ogni scherzo.

Sarà l'influsso nefasto delle tribune elettorali e dei reality ma è triste non poter mai scherzare.

Ma ti pare normale che uno ribatta stizzito citando Paperon de Paperoni (la sentenza di Pandetta è "Arrangiati&Spera" che poi sarebbe una fantasiosa accumunazione del "nemo ad impossibilia tenetur" alla pandette in un mitico episodio in cui PdP si rivolge ad un tribunale internazionale per chiedere la restituzione di un'intera isola con tutto il suo denaro sottrattagli dai bassotti, lo esplico per gli ignoranti, beceri incolti nonchè privi di senso dell'umorismo che infestano la rete)?!

@Ic3M4n: non morde... vedremo, la conosci la massima confuciana su fiume e nemici...  :Laughing: [/scherzo](vediamo se così si capisce) 

cazzantonio ha aggiunto l'opzione che mi ero dimenticato (provale un poco tutte). Ti ripeto che è un problema di condivisione di risorse hardware ed in questi casi la via più veloce è mettersi a smanettare sistematicamente con queste opzioni finché non trovi l'accoppiata giusta.

Non sei il primo ad avere problemi di condivisione delle risorse in virtù delle "geniali" trovate di sony e l'idea di trovare qualcosa che documenti il funzionamento per non procedere per tentativi mi pare ridicola. Ormai se trovi un minimo di documentazione è un errore con i produttori di oggi.

----------

## k01

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> prova a fare il boot passando al kernel le opzioni "irqpoll acpi_irq_balance" (aggiungile alla linea del kernel nel file di configurazione di grub)

 

ho provato, ma non cambia niente...

ho provato ad installare slackware su una seconda partizione, compilato ed installato i driver madwifi e su lì la rete funziona sia con che senza mouse. quindi credo che il problema  risieda più in qualche configurazione di gentoo che nel computer stesso.

----------

## djinnZ

inizia con il confrontare le configurazioni dei due kernel allora

----------

## Cazzantonio

Ti consiglio di compilare gli eventuali moduli che danno conflitto come moduli, questo permette alle due opzioni di lavorare correttamente.

----------

## homeworld21

Forse questo link ti può essere utile: http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Download

Ti danno un pacchetto con molti moduli per i chip wireless. Funzionano molto bene. Io ho una ipw3945 e adesso funziona meglio di prima. In questo pacchetto c'è anche il modulo ath5k che è per le Atheros, e funziona bene.

Nella pagina c'è la guida completa.

----------

